# New Tank + Potential Tank Mates



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi! I am relatively new to the fish keeping community, I've had my half moon plakat koi betta (yes I also named him Koi lol) for about 8 months now and he's been living in a 2.5, heated and filtered tank. I recently purchased a 10 gallon tank with a hood, filter, and heater and I am really struggling as to what tank mates I should put with my betta, if any. I am deciding between having a divided tank + getting one more betta or getting a few Pygmy cory catfish. My concern is that I'm not as familiar with Cory cats and I'm afraid that if Koi doesn't get along with them I won't know what to do! Koi has not yet been introduced to my ten gallon and I'm planning on putting whichever fish I end up going with in before he does. Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

Here are some photos! The first pic is one I took during his first day with me when I got him from petco as a baby, the next is a couple months later, and the third is an overall picture of his tank more recently. He's still pretty tiny, not even 2 inches in length!


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

Also curious about ADF, so any information regarding them would be great too


----------



## Catsuite (Aug 20, 2017)

My Guppies do really well with my betta Jeff. They have an occasional scuffle but they do fine


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ADF are great betta companions! The only few things is you will need at least 3 frogs preferably more because they are social creatures. Also ADF are almost completely blind so you will need to feed them with tweezers. They rely on their sense of smell to hunt.

There are many pelleted food available but I haven't had any luck with them. I recommend feeding frozen bloodworms and other frozen food.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

I do recommend the corydoaras, they are bottom feeders so the betta won't see them most of the time. Also corydoaras are pretty fast swimmers so if the betta gets a little aggressive he won't be able to catch them. You can also add Harlequin in the tank (a school of 6). I don't recommend guppies, they look like bettas with a big and colorful tail. The betta might mistake the guppy for other betta, that might stress him out a little. But if he isn't so aggressive you can try adding the guppies. Just be sure to do a little research before getting other species of fish. 

I had a 10 gallon tank with 2 cory and 6 harlequin, my betta didn't have a problem with them.


----------



## Catsuite (Aug 20, 2017)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> II don't recommend guppies, they look like bettas with a big and colorful tail. The betta might mistake the guppy for other betta, that might stress him out a little.


You're right, I only recommended guppies because I only thought of my own, which are not very colorful at all.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Catsuite said:


> You're right, I only recommended guppies because I only thought of my own, which are not very colorful at all.


 You mean feeder guppies? I think that's what they are called.


----------



## Catsuite (Aug 20, 2017)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> You mean feeder guppies? I think that's what they are called.


I'd assume, I got them from a science teacher so I don't really know lol :dunno:


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I think I'm going to go with three corydoras and see how they do after a little while. Once I decide to add any other species in the future, should I rearrange the tank decor so that my betta doesn't get too protective over his territory and become aggressive towards them or do you think it'll be fine? Thanks again!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Cory's are shoal fish. You should get minimum 6 of them. It will help to make them happy, keep healthy and more comfortable.


The community tank needs a lot of live or silk plants. When fish don't see each other well, they are less aggressive.


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Cory's are shoal fish. You should get minimum 6 of them. It will help to make them happy, keep healthy and more comfortable.
> 
> 
> The community tank needs a lot of live or silk plants. When fish don't see each other well, they are less aggressive.


 thanks for your advice! I have already purchased quite a lot of silk plants as I'm planning on making the tank appear somewhat dense, considering I'm planning on doing what I can to avoid any disturbances between the fish. I also read on someone else's thread that a good rule to go by is a gallon per inch of fish so I wasn't sure if more than 3-4 cories would be over doing it in a ten gallon considering they can get to be 3 inches or so. Should I still get 6?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Absolutely what ryry2012 said. Too many people don't consider the needs of shoaling fish (or don't research) and only get two or three. This is an unnatural environment for these fish. They need a minimum of six for security and overall natural behavior. They may "look fine" with too few but their lives are, generally, shorter than those kept properly. You can have 10 Pygmy Cory in a 10 gallon.

And don't hesitate to get Fancy Guppies. It's a well-worn myth that Betta see them as other male Betta because of their colorful finnage. Any number of members will attest to keeping Fancy Guppies with their Betta. If a Betta attacks male Fancy Guppies then 99% of the time he'll also attack anything that's introduced. 

IME, as long as your aquarium is properly planted and not wide open you can add almost any fish. But...have a back-up plan; not all Betta are meant to have tank mates no matter how perfect the habitat. And, if you want Pygmy Cory make sure the tank is mature and at least a month or two past cycling. Pygmy Cory are sensitive little fish. They are also not bottom dwellers but more mid-tank so you'll need plenty of plants for them to rest on. If you want bottom dwellers I'd suggest Habrosus which are almost as small as Pygmy. I've had both.

When you introduce new fish to an established Betta tank float the bag in the tank with the lights off and leave them off for at least an hour after you release the fish. Where people make a mistake is floating the bag with the light on which allows the Betta to become frustrated.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

A gallon per inch of fish thing is a myth. Someone commented something like this on another forum. "That's a myth! My friend is looking for fish for his 20 gallon. According to the a gallon per inch of fish, he can have one 20" fish in it!" I laughed...


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Adding more plants can give the corydoras places to hide if the betta gets too aggressive but the betta usually ignores them on the 2nd or 3rd day.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The "inch-per-fish" rule even predates me. :-D

It was invented before filters and when most fish being kept were small Goldfish.

BTW, you mentioned Pygmy Cory as your choice; they only reach about 1". A 3" Cory should not be housed in a 10 gallon. They need a much larger footprint and tanks of 30+ gallons.


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The "inch-per-fish" rule even predates me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks so much for your advice, it was very helpful! Thanks everyone


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

hi everyone, i need some help! so i ended up actually going with 5 harlequin rasboras in the ten gallon. i added them to the 10 gallon yesterday after i triple checked the water and everything has been going great and nothing seemed to be wrong with the rasboras. after over 24 hours of monitoring (not including while i was sleeping ofc) i decided to introduce my male betta. after acclimating him for half an hour, I put him in the water and he immediately began to flare his gills more intensely than I've ever seen and started chasing the rasboras. this continued for about 5 minutes before i got nervous and took him out of the tank. what should i do? is he just not meant for community tank life? i'm too scared to leave him in the tank with the rasboras while i'm asleep and can't watch him


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you follow my suggestion and have the lights off? It is much better, IME, to leave the Betta in the tank and then introduce new tank mates.

If the tank is insufficiently planted and you dropped him in a lighted tank that's the nexus of your problem. I would net the Rasbora, put the Betta back in and do as I instructed in Post #13. A photo of the tank would help as it may not be planted enough.

PS: Rasbora are shoaling fish; you need a bare minimum of six or they can become incredibly stressed which weakens their immune system.


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Did you follow my suggestion and have the lights off? It is much better, IME, to leave the Betta in the tank and then introduce new tank mates.
> 
> If the tank is insufficiently planted and you dropped him in a lighted tank that's the nexus of your problem. I would net the Rasbora, put the Betta back in and do as I instructed in Post #13. A photo of the tank would help as it may not be planted enough.
> 
> PS: Rasbora are shoaling fish; you need a bare minimum of six or they can become incredibly stressed which weakens their immune system.


Thanks so much! I did have the lights off the entire time. I have the betta currently back in his 2.5 (which had not been emptied just incase this happened) and will be trying again in the morning so that I have all day to monitor them if necessary - pictures will be posted then. I suspect maybe I don't have enough plants, I have a few tall and leafy ones that spread across the length of the tank but now I feel as though i need shorter ones as well to cover up more in the bottom area.

I've read many mixed opinions about wether or not the betta should go in before or after the tank mates, but I see now how that could have also negatively impacted the experience, and will be taking the rasbora out before adding him again. Do you suggest a certain amount of time for keeping the betta in the 10g before I re-introduce the rasbora?

P.S. I have also read mixed articles and posts about the number of rasbora that should be kept together. I have generally seen the "4 to 6" phrase. Although it will sound silly, my lfs had ten rasbora and considering that ten rasbora in a ten gallon with a betta may have been too much for a beginner such as myself, and not wanting to leave an uncomfortable group of 2-4 in the fish sThanks so much! I did have the lights off the entire time. I have the betta currently back in his 2.5 (which had not been emptied just incase this happened) and will be trying again in the morning so that I have all day to monitor them if necessary - pictures will be posted then. I suspect maybe I don't have enough plants, I have a few tall and leafy ones that spread across the length of the tank but now I feel as though i need shorter ones as well to cover up more in the bottom area.

I've read many mixed opinions about wether or not the betta should go in before or after the tank mates, but I see now how that could have also negatively impacted the experience, and will be taking the rasbora out before adding him again. Do you suggest a certain amount of time for keeping the betta in the 10g before I re-introduce the rasbora?

I have also read mixed articles and posts about the number of rasbora that should be kept together. I have generally seen the "4 to 6" phrase. Although it will sound silly, my lfs had ten rasbora and considering that ten rasbora in a ten gallon with a betta may have been too much for a beginner such as myself, and not wanting to leave an uncomfortable group of 2-4 in the fish store, I went with 5. It would be no problem to get one more rasbora


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

sorry for the long reply! my reply was somehow copied so it repeats, my apologies!


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

here's the photo of my tank, the water level is lower than it should be because i syphoned some water out into a bucket where I put the rasbora. my betta is currently acclimating (not pictured). UPDATE: my betta has been in the 10g for about 10 minutes now and I realized the background was also a problem (decorative paper taped to the back of the glass). I think it allowed him to more clearly see his own reflection and he would constantly flare at himself so I took it off and he hasn't flared since. He is currently just wandering the tank checking things out. Will be adding the rasbora soon


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

GabbyAndKoitheBetta said:


> here's the photo of my tank, the water level is lower than it should be because i syphoned some water out into a bucket where I put the rasbora. my betta is currently acclimating (not pictured). UPDATE: my betta has been in the 10g for about 10 minutes now and I realized the background was also a problem (decorative paper taped to the back of the glass). I think it allowed him to more clearly see his own reflection and he would constantly flare at himself so I took it off and he hasn't flared since. He is currently just wandering the tank checking things out. Will be adding the rasbora soon


here is the photo that I forgot to attach lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm a late stayer-upper so I didn't see this until just now.

It is my opinion that those who advocate the other fish in and then the Betta haven't tried or maybe heard of floating the fish in the dark and releasing in the dark. They let the fish float in in a lighted tank which allows the Betta to build frustration and aggression so no wonder he goes after the source. Leaving the tank dark also allows the newest residents to scope out the tank in the relative safety of the dark.

As far as the number in a shoal, the more the better. Why anyone would think two fish is a shoal is beyond me when one considers the reason fish shoal: Safety in numbers. When we put Nano fish in with a predator in close quarters this is even more relevant. The more in the shoal the more one sees the natural behavior of the fish.

Hope the transfer is successful for you and your Betta. 

Trivia Tidbit: A shoal and a school are not the same thing although people use the terms interchangeably. Schooling fish never leave the school and syncronize swim; shoaling fish leave the shoal and join back up for safety or to find a mate.


----------



## GabbyAndKoitheBetta (Aug 22, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I'm a late stayer-upper so I didn't see this until just now.
> 
> It is my opinion that those who advocate the other fish in and then the Betta haven't tried or maybe heard of floating the fish in the dark and releasing in the dark. They let the fish float in in a lighted tank which allows the Betta to build frustration and aggression so no wonder he goes after the source. Leaving the tank dark also allows the newest residents to scope out the tank in the relative safety of the dark.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help! My betta is doing so much better, everything is going really well


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad things are going better this time. 

If you'd like I can fix your double post for you.

BTW, I bought this plant to see if it's Betta-safe. I can let you know if it works as it can be cut up to make several bunches of plants.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+25949+25964&pcatid=25964


----------

